# Slecting my breed



## JustDon (Jun 25, 2017)

I'M researching to see want I want in a chicken does any one know where I can do this.
1) friendliness is a must.
2) size don't matter don't know if I can do the butchering.
3) egg production, but older I get eggs don't like me as much.
4) size of eggs don't matter 
5) color as long as there not white..
6) a flock of one rooster and 4 to 5 hens.
the list goes on and on don't want silkies, polish, naked neck chickens or white chickens.
Show me a site I've looked here but searching isn't my strong suit..
After all this the list goes on..
Tanks every one..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Don, it's been a while.

Off the top of my head was the Orps for their friendliness to humans. But then I believe they're a white egg layer.

Red Stars can be quite friendly to humans and if I remember right they lay brown eggs. I had one and she was just a doll.

Easter Eggers are known for their friendly dispositions and can lay an Easter basket full of different colors.

Here check this link out: https://www.hobbyfarms.com/7-chickens-to-raise-for-colorful-eggs-3/


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

just my 2 cents here, Jersey giants are awesome, I have 2 right now and I love them to death, they let me pet and hold them, they never start fights, they are just great birds, they lay brown eggs. Mine are still young, just 8 months old so they are laying like champs but next year they will slow down some. You want eggs, just not a ton, am I understanding that correctly? The chickens come in blue, black, splash and then white (I know you said no white ones but just giving you the list lol) and their eggs are brown. My JG's are blue, a gorgeous slate color with darker shade of slate almost black on their heads and necks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know what's going to happen don't you? We're going to toss out so many possibilities he won't be able to make up his mind.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Hahahahaha!! I guess that's the downfall to having a chicken addiction, there are just too many to choose from.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Didn't someone say Wyandottes can be sweet bird?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I also have wyandottes, they are pretty nice too. Not at all dominant but not as friendly as the JG's. My most friendly birds are my barred rocks. They are fantastic birds, they let me hold them all the time. One of them has really deep pockets between her toes (almost like too much webbing) and gets rocks stuck in there all the time, she lets me dig those rocks out no problem.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Barnyard mix for me, you get the best of everything. I actually want to do some breeding this coming to season to make my own Idaho weather hardy breed...tired of the egg production loss this time of year.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jedi, it's not the breed per se, it's the natural break period for the hens. All breeds get that break to build back up to begin laying again in the Spring. Those that use lights to keep them laying also find that it burns the hens out faster than if nature was allowed to it's course.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Agreed, they do need that winter break for their health and a longer laying life. I only use red heat lamps on the very coldest of days (nights), Or when the weather gets stupid like 70 degrees today and then 30 the rest of the week then 60 the next few days after that and they all start to molt. I don't like to think of my naked birdies out there freezing their butts off so they get the lamp until the feathers are partially grown in (still in the sheath but longer, not quite so porcupine looking) I never use a lamp to keep them laying.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was so lucky, mine never molted when the weather was cold or if they did it was a feather here a feather there, never to the point of no coverage.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I have a barred rock right now that is almost totally naked, every day their run looks like a pillow factory exploded. Thankfully the weather hasn't been HORRIBLE except 2 or 3 days last week, we are in the upper 30's right now. Those 2 (the barred rocks) get to keep their heat lamp but everyone else has to suck it up. (my barred rocks have a different coop/run than the other chickens and the ducks have their own coop/run also


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The first time mine began to molt I thought something had gotten one of my birds. Huge pile of feathers. I think she found a good spot to let go of them all of sudden and went for it.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

I can handle a winter break and I dont use a light, but the chooks I have right now are not winter ready and I only have them because of hatching tests here at work. This is my first go with the cold weather wimps as I call them. My run/coop is getting renovated for them, I will make a thread about it later.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And pics. 

You know if you want a bird that lays year round you could get Silkies and they’re cold hardy.


----------

